# Happy Birthday superduty455!



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

:hat::hat: *Happy Birthday Chris!!:hat::hat:*

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Happy Birthday Man! 
Hope you get the kit you been wanting!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Chuck! 
Actually got a two year sub to Model Cars magazine. Part of my gift was the 1/12 Porsche my wife got me for Christmas.
Supper with my family was perfect. A very nice day, with exception to work... LOL
Chris


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Chris!:wave:
I hope you have a great one mate!!

Chris.:hat:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy B-Day!!!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys! Did I mention it was my 40th? LOL:hat:

Chris


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

thats not old....thats getting cooler


----------



## Alessandro (Mar 9, 2010)

happy birthday.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------

